# EXPERIENCED Outpatient surgery coders for ASC’s/Both part and full time REMOTE CODING



## kmvmw1@gmail.com (Feb 1, 2016)

Chapter Officers, Do your members need a job? WE ARE HIRING!! Pinpoint Healthcare Consulting, LLC is quickly becoming one of the nation’s leading healthcare vendor consulting companies. We are a member of AAPC and we need help from the members. WE ARE HIRING, PLEASE LET YOUR MEMBERS KNOW. We need EXPERIENCED Outpatient surgery coders for ASC’s . Both part and full time REMOTE CODING POSITIONS ARE AVAILABLE. GREAT Compensation! We have the detailed ad on the AAPC website under Job Seekers. Please let the members know to contact Rick Power at rpower@pinpointhc.com if they are interested in exploring the options.


----------

